# Who introduced DNP to the modern bodybuilding scene



## Kirbybanger (Apr 8, 2022)

What motherfucker reads a couple studies on a fat burner from the 1930s that killed people and thinks it’s a good idea to try it. I mean I’m grateful for it, but you either gotta be dumb as shit or a different kinda genius were your fucking nuts


----------



## GSgator (Apr 8, 2022)

I ask myself this question on a lot of things imagine how many ppl died just in the quest in regards of all the different various types of mushrooms we eat and take for granted. There’s strains of mushrooms out there that will kill you so fucking fast and they almost look like the same ones I put on my salads LOL.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 8, 2022)

It must have been one hungry mother fucker that split open a durian fruit and still decided to eat it after smelling the fumes of hot rotten garbage


----------



## GSgator (Apr 8, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> It must have been one hungry mother fucker that split open a durian fruit and still decided to eat it after smelling the fumes of hot rotten garbage


I’ve never smelled one but hearing their fucking banned  in  countries I can’t even imagine the funk they produce WHY would someone just dive in ? Maybe it was a dare or something lol.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’ve never smelled one but hearing their fucking banned  in  countries I can’t even imagine the funk they produce WHY would someone just dive in ? Maybe it was a dare or something lol.


My brother brought one to Thanksgiving one year lol he must hate us 🤣 He just likes trying weird shit, and I'll say, I was already full from Thanksgiving so not hungry at all, but I still tried it. It tastes far better than it smells, but the taste still isn't great


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 8, 2022)

I believe it was Dan Duchaine who used himself as a guinea pig back in the late 1980's but more likely early 1990's. I became obsessed after reading his newsletter about it. I found a place called Spectrum Laboratories out of New Jersey that would sell to me in 1996 or 97. The hazmat charge to drive it up to CT from Jersey cost more than the DNP itself. Bought 2 large bottles.

Got a letter from a Special Agent in Charge from the FDA who wanted to know why my business needed DNP. Where it was now and if I had less now than when I purchased it where did it go?

I asked a Community member that went by Big Karch(RIP) who was an attorney. He suggested that I ignore the letter as any reply to it would be an admission of some sort. 
DNP from the time I had purchases to the time I had received the letter had gotten a bad wrap when a few white kids cooked themselves from the inside out. The FDA took a look and didn't like what they saw. 

The only treatment for an overdose is an ice water enema to try and cool the core temp. Fun fun.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 9, 2022)

With Some things the risk just does not outweigh the serious outcomes that can happen..
This is one of them. I would rather diet a little harder and starve myself like a Ethiopian then out this shot in my body. I don’t care how much direction on how to use I could get.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 9, 2022)

I heard a story a long time ago and it’s never been confirmed to be true. There was a young lady back in the late 90’s that apparently took DNP caps that were over dosed. The story  goes something  like this she called the paramedics while she was in the ice water bath tub and after explaining to them what she has done and what she took. They knew there was no cure and she was In very bad shape all they could do with her  is  hold this poor young lady’s hand while
she literally cooked from the inside out. Rumor has it she ingested over a 1500mg of DNP. Like I said this is a story I heard a long time ago. I can also tell you some fucked up slin story’s that  could or couldn’t be true.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 9, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> The only treatment for an overdose is an ice water enema to try and cool the core temp. Fun fun.


I know a few members here are thinking "Don't threaten me with a good time!" 😂🤣


----------



## TiredandHot (Apr 9, 2022)

I've used more dnp that I care to ever admit to. It's something that now drains me mentally that I just can't endure the fatigue anymore, even at low doses.

It's also a bad idea for some who struggles to control their weight, because it can become a crutch and used to compensate for bouts of overeating to limit fat gain. I know this first hand. People who constantly yo yo in their weight should be careful.


----------



## Ryu (Apr 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> It must have been one hungry mother fucker that split open a durian fruit and still decided to eat it after smelling the fumes of hot rotten garbage


Smells bad but the shit is delicious.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I've used more dnp that I care to ever admit to. It's something that now drains me mentally that I just can't endure the fatigue anymore, even at low doses.
> 
> It's also a bad idea for some who struggles to control their weight, because it can become a crutch and used to compensate for bouts of overeating to limit fat gain. I know this first hand. People who constantly yo yo in their weight should be careful.


I agree with this. To be honest this can kind of be applied to all things we use... don't do it unless you are already disciplined and consistent in your diet and training.

Fun fact, I learned today that DNP can artificially create elevated bile secretion in the liver, are well as elevated creatinine. Not sure how long it stays elevated, but mine showed higher than normal (still within range) 6 days after stopping DNP.

I'm guessing it probably returns to normal after 3-4 weeks post DNP. Just something for people to keep an eye on if they use DNP and have existing issues with creatinine or bilirubin values.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Apr 9, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I heard a story a long time ago and it’s never been confirmed to be true. There was a young lady back in the late 90’s that apparently took DNP caps that were over dosed. The story  goes something  like this she called the paramedics while she was in the ice water bath tub and after explaining to them what she has done and what she took. They knew there was no cure and she was In very bad shape all they could do with her  is  hold this poor young lady’s hand while
> she literally cooked from the inside out. Rumor has it she ingested over a 1500mg of DNP. Like I said this is a story I heard a long time ago. I can also tell you some fucked up slin story’s that  could or couldn’t be true.



Not exactly the same in details, but still similar.









						Woman dies after diet pills bought online 'burned her from within'
					

A 21-year-old British woman has died after accidentally overdosing on diet pills she bought online.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## weightlossburn (Apr 9, 2022)

I did see that.  She was very skinny and likely had an eating disorder in addition to.  But send0 is correct in his first sentence.  The rest of the shit we are taking is not exactly the fountain of youth either.  There is inherent risk in everything.


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 9, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I heard a story a long time ago and it’s never been confirmed to be true. There was a young lady back in the late 90’s that apparently took DNP caps that were over dosed. The story  goes something  like this she called the paramedics while she was in the ice water bath tub and after explaining to them what she has done and what she took. They knew there was no cure and she was In very bad shape all they could do with her  is  hold this poor young lady’s hand while
> she literally cooked from the inside out. Rumor has it she ingested over a 1500mg of DNP. Like I said this is a story I heard a long time ago. I can also tell you some fucked up slin story’s that  could or couldn’t be true.


Damn, shit like that scares the fuck outta me, especially since I’m about to start my first cycle lmao. I feel like nowadays people are way more particular about DNP so they’re extra careful with their measurements. All the deaths I’ve heard of in the last 10 years are from people who intentionally took way too much DNP. So it’s more dumbassery than manslaughter, but a tragedy nonetheless.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2022)

if you are a history nerd, here is an abstract from an article from 1933









						USE OF DINITROPHENOL IN OBESITY AND RELATED CONDITIONS
					

We1 have recently suggested that alpha-dinitrophenol (1-2-4) might have therapeutic value in conditions in which an increased metabolic rate would be beneficial. Study of its pharmacologic properties shows that it has the power to increase metabolism to very high levels without causing important...




					jamanetwork.com


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 9, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> if you are a history nerd, here is an abstract from an article from 1933
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tl;dr. Cliffs?


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 9, 2022)

Actually clicked the link and got a 403 forbidden access error


----------



## GSgator (Apr 9, 2022)

DNP: The pills used by slimmers and bodybuilders
					

Eloise Parry died after taking the slimming aid DNP. What is the chemical and how dangerous is it?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Tl;dr. Cliffs?





Adrenolin said:


> Actually clicked the link and got a 403 forbidden access error


Must be they were trying to spare you from having to read the full 5 sentence abstract


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 9, 2022)

> History is full of chance encounters, but few are as momentous as the prison encounter between Dan Duchaine and Nicholas Bachynsky.
> 
> Bachynsky first learned of the effects of DNP while translating Russian medical journals for Americans during World War II. The Soviets had been giving their troops the drug for an entirely different purpose: to keep them warm in the bitter Siberian winters.
> 
> ...






> Bachynsky graduated from the University of Tennessee School of Medicine and practiced in Houston, Texas. In the mid-1980s, he ran "Physicians Clinics," a chain of weight-loss facilities in Texas and neighboring states that advertised that DNP "forces your metabolism to burn thousands more calories" and offered to produce weight loss. weight up to 15 pounds in a week "without starving." The clinics also offered a smoking cessation program. The centerpiece of his weight loss program was DNP, which he dispensed under the name Mitcal. When state and federal authorities realized what he was doing, they went to court to arrest him. In 1986, Bachynsky was found guilty of violating the Texas Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act and ordered to pay $86,000 in fines and attorneys' fees. The presiding judge also ordered the additional use of DNP without FDA approval. When Bachynsky persisted, the judge charged him with violating the injunction, and the judge fined him $100,000. Although DNP can cause weight loss by speeding up metabolism, the FDA banned it during the 1930s because it can also cause severe skin reactions, jaundice, cataracts, taste and smell disturbances, and agranulocytosis, a life-threatening disorder in which the production of blood cells is uncoupled. According to an article published in February 1987 by the FDA Consumer, some 14,000 people were treated at Bachynsky's clinics at a cost of approximately $1,300.
> 
> In 1987, the Texas State Board of Medical Examiners revoked Bachynsky's license for "overprescribing or falsifying drugs," but an appeals court reversed the Board's decision. In 1988, a federal grand jury in Houston, Texas, returned an 87-count indictment against Bachynsky, his wife and son, and 18 others on charges stemming from a scheme to defraud insurance companies and the Department of Defense (DOD). ) by submitting false medical claims. In 1989, he pleaded guilty to one count of racketeering and one count of conspiracy to defraud the Internal Revenue Service and was sentenced to 121 months in prison and three years of supervised release; fined $35,000; and he was ordered to forfeit many items of property. Court documents indicate that he had billed insurance companies for unnecessary tests and billed the Department of Defense for tests that were never performed. Because weight loss or smoking cessation programs were not covered by insurance for most patients, false diagnoses were sent to qu Alify for insurance payments. The Government estimated the total loss from Bachynsky's fraudulent scheme to be between $15 and $37 million. The criminal conviction allowed the Texas medical board to revoke his license in 1990, and New York State did the same in 1991.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 9, 2022)

Oh no, what was an interesting topic of discussion about the history of DNP turned, once again, into sharing tabloid media reports about assholes committing suicide with DNP. 

Someday you stop repeating the same nonsense and horror stories?


----------



## weightlossburn (Apr 10, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> Damn, shit like that scares the fuck outta me, especially since I’m about to start my first cycle lmao. I feel like nowadays people are way more particular about DNP so they’re extra careful with their measurements. All the deaths I’ve heard of in the last 10 years are from people who intentionally took way too much DNP. So it’s more dumbassery than manslaughter, but a tragedy nonetheless.


There is no consistency to it.  You can take it daily for a while and the effects may be light.  Then you can not take it for a while, then simply take one and you wake up the next morning drenched (and that's an understatement).  So unfortunately even being extra careful with measurements won't guarantee that you will consistently feel a certain way.

It's nice in the winter time when cold weather is significantly more bearable and cold weather doesn't make you shake like a little bitch anymore.  If anyone decides to go that route, my advice is to only make use of it in the winter.  It's quite dangerous in general, but any weather that makes your body lose water will make it exponentially more dangerous.  And while on it, even 60 degrees outside will make you lose water.  It's interesting, but not a long term solution.  You either keep poisoning yourself for the rest of your life or you put the weight back on after you stop.  I can completely understand people trying it due to curiosity.  But out of all items discussed in the forum, it may be easily the most dangerous item to use long term.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Fun fact, I learned today that DNP can artificially create elevated bile secretion in the liver, are well as elevated creatinine. Not sure how long it stays elevated, but mine showed higher than normal (still within range) 6 days after stopping DNP.
> 
> I'm guessing it probably returns to normal after 3-4 weeks post DNP. Just something for people to keep an eye on if they use DNP and have existing issues with creatinine or bilirubin values.



This is interesting for me, my last blood check showed elevated bilirubin, also transaminases. However, creatrinine was down.

It had been more than 10 since my last DNP intake, but I had an infection or allergy reaction, I don't know if it's from DNP or from expired peanut butter, DNP has never produced anything like this before. I have run another 2 cycles later and I have not had any problem.

I was also doing cardio (not weights) until the day before the analysis, I am addicted to exercise.

These things can also affect elevated transaminases.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 11, 2022)

I believe it was discovered in the 1930s and it was doctors who brought it to the weight loss industry. Got taken off market shortly afterwards due to all the deaths.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> It must have been one hungry mother fucker that split open a durian fruit and still decided to eat it after smelling the fumes of hot rotten garbage


I can attest
My wife is from Vietnam and loves Durian
She has to ewt it outside on the patio, then brush her teeth.


dk8594 said:


> Must be they were trying to spare you from having to read the full 5 sentence abstract
> 
> View attachment 20518



It is highly effective and pretty damn safe too
The inherent problem is the same as everything PED related.
Extremes 
Testosterone is healthy as fuck
But guys take so much they cause LVH and frow tits, unbalance their hormones until they are going full Ben Affleck up in this mutha fucka.

A few dipshits with pre existing problems (Psychological/Aneorexia etc.. or just being absolute retards) took something to a whole new level and baked themselves alive.
Hence the bad rap towards it.

Same as that one wrestler who had extreme mental problems, but the fact that he choked his family to death with workout cables, then commited suicide, was blamed on the AAS

This is all good stuff
Like everything else, Low and slow, 
With Test, let the nutrition and training do the work, supplement with steroids to push beyond your limits.

With DNP, use diet and cardio, then let the DNP give you an extra kick

I think DNP is a powerful tool
I do a LOT of preaching about how good it is for your I sulin sensitivity
a 2 or 3 week low dose 100mg-200mg run will reset 6 months of GH abuse

So it can even be a wonderful tool even for making use safer and healthier as bodybuilders/powerlifters

Just like the age old argument
Guns are a tool, they dont kill people, you need someone to pull the trigger

DNP is a tool, can be good or misused
It takes a person who is unstable and impatient to eat so much they cook themselves alive


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I do a LOT of preaching about how good it is for your I sulin sensitivity
> a 2 or 3 week low dose 100mg-200mg run will reset 6 months of GH abuse



You wanna post up a study backing your claim? You're spewing pure bro-science, and I dont want anyone fucking up their insulin sensitivity based off your bad advice. How do you know that? 

Stick to the tried & tested Metformin if you really wanna reset your insulin sensitivity. Don't listen to this guy, I normally don't call out his bullshit because they're usually on the border, but this one was way out.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You wanna post up a study backing your claim? You're spewing pure bro-science, and I dont want anyone fucking up their insulin sensitivity based off your bad advice. How do you know that?
> 
> Stick to the tried & tested Metformin if you really wanna reset your insulin sensitivity. Don't listen to this guy, I normally don't call out his bullshit because they're usually on the border, but this one was way out.


Here you go, see the link at the bottom of the thread... as I said before there are studies but most are animal based. Also he didn't tell people to go do it, which would be reckless. He shared his experience and what he does and why he does it.

Some of the reasons I ask you check with me privately are:

1. Prevent putting out harmful information
2. Educate on the clinical applications, and pharmacokinetics of the drugs
3. To help you avoid accidentally putting you4 foot on your mouth

This is a rat study, and there are other animal studies that support these findings. Not the best since it doesn't always apply to human use cases, but it is something that aligns with what @silentlemon1011 posted.









						Reversal of Hypertriglyceridemia, Fatty Liver Disease and Insulin Resistance by a Liver-Targeted Mitochondrial Uncoupler
					

Non-alcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD) affects one in three Americans and is a major predisposing condition for type 2 diabetes (T2D), however there are currently no drugs available to treat this disease. We examined whether a functionally liver-targeted ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay fine, just checking. You know we always gotta stay on this right! Good job @silentlemon1011, but you should have referenced your claim! (Instead of relying on someone else, plus I'm betting you didn't even have it).


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You wanna post up a study backing your claim? You're spewing pure bro-science, and I dont want anyone fucking up their insulin sensitivity based off your bad advice. How do you know that?
> 
> Stick to the tried & tested Metformin if you really wanna reset your insulin sensitivity. Don't listen to this guy, I normally don't call out his bullshit because they're usually on the border, but this one was way out.



First off
You are an absolute fucking idiot
If you got hit by a truck
the world would be a better place









						Controlled-release mitochondrial protonophore reverses diabetes and steatohepatitis in rats - PubMed
					

Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD) is a major factor in the pathogenesis of type 2 diabetes (T2D) and nonalcoholic steatohepatitis (NASH). The mitochondrial protonophore 2,4 dinitrophenol (DNP) has beneficial effects on NAFLD, insulin resistance, and obesity in preclinical models but is...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Dinitrophenol and Diabetes
					

Dinitrophenol and Diabetes, Nutrition Reviews, Volume 17, Issue 3, 1 March 1959, Pages 81–83, https://doi.org/10.1111/j.1753-4887.1959.tb06405.x




					academic.oup.com
				












						Does deadly diet drug DNP defeat diabetes? | Nursing Times
					

The banned weight loss drug looked effective and safe when given in a modified form to rats bred to have diabetes.The potential benefits of DNP surfaced




					www.nursingtimes.net
				












						New Antidiabetes Agent Targeting Both Mitochondrial Uncoupling and Pyruvate Catabolism: Two Birds With One Stone
					

Obesity and type 2 diabetes are emerging as global epidemics and impose huge burdens on patient families as well as society. They are leading causal factors for




					diabetesjournals.org
				




Shut your fucking whore mouth when you speak to me you fucking jibbering moron


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> It must have been one hungry mother fucker that split open a durian fruit and still decided to eat it after smelling the fumes of hot rotten garbage


They smell so bad


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Okay fine, just checking. You know we always gotta stay on this right! Good job @silentlemon1011, but you should have referenced your claim! (Instead of relying on someone else, plus I'm betting you didn't even have it).



Shut the fuck up you fucking ingrate
ayou have an IQ of 16 and should only speak when spoken to

Yoi wouldnt know knowledge if it jumped up and bit you
Shut the fuck up


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't doubt that DNP helps insulin sensitivity, I know it does! But, how do we know the exact magnitude of HGH desensitisation, and DNP re-sensitisation? Lemon's post referred to magnitude, stating that 3 weeks of DNP can offset months of HGH use.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I don't doubt that DNP helps insulin sensitivity, I know it does! But, how do we know the exact magnitude of HGH desensitisation, and DNP re-sensitisation? Lemon's post referred to magnitude, stating that 3 weeks of DNP can offset months of HGH use.



Do some research dipshit
Then go eat some food
Big boys are talking


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> First off
> You are an absolute fucking idiot
> If you got hit by a truck
> the world would be a better place
> ...



That's right mate. You better post the studies  . 

Anyways, so how much in units does HGH desensitise Insulin and in units how much does DNP sensitise it? And how long will that take, you specified 3 weeks, that could be too much or too little.

It could result in having more exposure to DNP than nessesary, or having fucked up insulin sensitivity by not taking enough! 

Good post, but please don't refer to magnitudes when you only have the vector (direction).


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

@Send0 
Still convinced that this mouth breather isnt a troll?
@BigBaldBeardGuy has him nailed down

Its impossible to be that stupid and still be able to use a keyboard


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Do some research dipshit
> Then go eat some food
> Big boys are talking


<3


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> That's right mate. You better post the studies  .
> 
> Anyways, so how much in units does HGH desensitise Insulin and in units how much does DNP sensitise it? And how long will that take, you specified 3 weeks, that could be too much or too little.



Go lift some weights
Monitor your BG for 6 months
Then monitor after DNP usage

You wouldnt know monitoring and scientific method if it jumped up and bit you


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Go lift some weights
> Monitor your BG for 6 months
> Then monitor after DNP usage
> 
> You wouldnt know monitoring and scientific method if it jumped up and bit you


So what you should have said was; Monitor HGH desensitisation using a BG meter, use DNP until BG levels are within the desired sensitivity range. Not just spew out "3 weeks". Maybe conduct your own little study eh? 

And there are better drugs for insulin sensitivity than DNP (without the sides)

Certainly is an added bonus though.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I don't doubt that DNP helps insulin sensitivity, I know it does! But, how do we know the exact magnitude of HGH desensitisation, and DNP re-sensitisation? Lemon's post referred to magnitude, stating that 3 weeks of DNP can offset months of HGH use.


It was his own personal experience. Quit trolling


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't worry poopy pants I won't tell everyone I corrected you once.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> @Send0
> Still convinced that this mouth breather isnt a troll?
> @BigBaldBeardGuy has him nailed down
> 
> Its impossible to be that stupid and still be able to use a keyboard


I think he's a guy who has a mental disorder.

I don't mean to throw names as if I'm talking shit, but a certain user with the initials M.M. completely flips all the time, and says inaccurate things or things that are flat out not true as well.

You don't have to like Intel, and you can think he's a troll. Maybe he is, but it's exactly this reason why you shouldn't be triggered by him. He shouldn't even be a blip on your radar.

If the argument is that he's going to put out dangerous information... well as you can see insta-replied and put valid information out there immediately.

Don't let people get you worked up if you deem as being beneath you; easier said than done, and I could follow my own advice sometimes...I know, I know.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think he's a guy who has a mental disorder.
> 
> I don't mean to throw names as if I'm talking shit, but a certain user with the initials M.M. completely flips all the time, and says inaccurate things or things that are flat out not true as well.
> 
> ...



I just really enjoy berating him
I'm of the opinion that tools should be called out and laughed at.
No place for the weak and foolish on the AAS scene


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So what you should have said was; Monitor HGH desensitisation using a BG meter, use DNP until BG levels are within the desired sensitivity range. Not just spew out "3 weeks". Maybe conduct your own little study eh?
> 
> And there are better drugs for insulin sensitivity than DNP (without the sides)
> 
> Certainly is an added bonus though.


I hate to admit it, but this is actually a good suggestion.

Word of advice @Intel.imperitive, next time phrase this as a rhetorical question instead of going on the attack.

You've experienced being attacked, and I'm sure you are not receptive to those interactions (after all, who likes being shit on).

A rhetorical question would show people you are thinking about things, and you still put it back on the other person to "prove" that your rhetorical question has no merit. It's a win/win situation.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think he's a guy who has a mental disorder.
> 
> I don't mean to throw names as if I'm talking shit, but a certain user with the initials M.M. completely flips all the time, and says inaccurate things or things that are flat out not true as well.
> 
> ...


Exactly, and I had a point. Just because I know Dbol increases (vector) muscle, does that mean I can just spew out "take 50mg to get 15lbs" (magnitude). I was just making a point. I will admit, and I'm sorry, for being pedantic, but lemon shitposts everything I say right or wrong lol. 

Would be interesting if some users provided some anecdotal experience watching their BG go up or down with HGH and DNP so we could get an idea on the magnitudes! 

Also, notice how nobody ever cals out M.M. and everyone calls me out for nothing. I've had other users who've noticed this and actually come out to apologise to me! So sweet, I know.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I hate to admit it, but this is actually a good suggestion.
> 
> Word of advice @Intel.imperitive, next time phrase this as a rhetorical question instead of going on the attack.
> 
> ...


Even a broken clock is right twice a day, as you said!


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Exactly, and I had a point. Just because I know Dbol increases (vector) muscle, does that mean I can just spew out "take 50mg to get 15lbs" (magnitude). I was just making a point. I will admit, and I'm sorry, for being pedantic, but lemon shitposts everything I say right or wrong lol.
> 
> Would be interesting if some users provided some anecdotal experience watching their BG go up or down with HGH and DNP so we could get an idea on the magnitudes!
> 
> Also, notice how nobody ever cals out M.M. and everyone calls me out for nothing. I've had other users who've noticed this and actually come out to apologise to me! So sweet, I know.


I thought your post mentioning testing for improvement in insulin sensitivity by measuring BG was a good one.

You should have opened with that instead. I bet the response you would have gotten would have been the exact opposite of what happened here.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I thought your post mentioning testing for improvement in insulin sensitivity by measuring BG was a good one.
> 
> You should have opened with that instead. I bet the response you would have gotten would have been the exact opposite of what happened here.


Okay fine, but it sucks that I gotta be careful rephrasing my words for someone who always used the worst words he can to convey something to me!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 12, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> What motherfucker reads a couple studies on a fat burner from the 1930s that killed people and thinks it’s a good idea to try it. I mean I’m grateful for it, but you either gotta be dumb as shit or a different kinda genius were your fucking nuts


Could have been someone who was taking Chem as a major in college. We discuss it in BioChem. A lot of smart meat heads out there looking for ways to get an edge.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Okay fine, but it sucks that I gotta be careful rephrasing my words for someone who always used the worst words he can to convey something to me!


It does suck, but that's what happens when you join a group and start off on the wrong foot.

Overtime, when you show that you are not who everyone thought you were, then you'll be able to loosen up the language.

Show people you are not a troll and eventually they will accept you. But skip up before proving yourself and they will jump on you and tear you apart.

Is it fair? Maybe not, but unfortunately this is just how human beings are.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I hate to admit it, but this is actually a good suggestion.
> 
> Word of advice @Intel.imperitive, next time phrase this as a rhetorical question instead of going on the attack.
> 
> ...





Intel.imperitive said:


> Exactly, and I had a point. Just because I know Dbol increases (vector) muscle, does that mean I can just spew out "take 50mg to get 15lbs" (magnitude). I was just making a point. I will admit, and I'm sorry, for being pedantic, but lemon shitposts everything I say right or wrong lol.
> 
> Would be interesting if some users provided some anecdotal experience watching their BG go up or down with HGH and DNP so we could get an idea on the magnitudes!
> 
> Also, notice how nobody ever cals out M.M. and everyone calls me out for nothing. I've had other users who've noticed this and actually come out to apologise to me! So sweet, I know.



Because M.M has mental health issues and hes a solid dude
You're a troll 

I'd never speak to anyone with serious mental health problems like I was
Being a douche is not a mental health issue

I personally have Clinical depression and paranoid delusions
Doesnt automatically make me into an asshole.


Send0 said:


> It does suck, but that's what happens when you join a group and start off on the wrong foot.
> 
> Overtime, when you show that you are not who everyone thought you were, then you'll be able to loosen up the language.
> 
> ...



Naw, it's pretty fair
Slap the bull
You get the horns

Cause and effect


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> Could have been someone who was taking Chem as a major in college. We discuss it in BioChem. A lot of smart meat heads out there looking for ways to get an edge.



Never underestimate the abilities/focus/drive of a meathead who wants to find a better and more efficient way.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 12, 2022)

How many threads get derailed by @Intel.imperitive ???

I use to enjoy this forum. Now it sucks. Putting him on ignore doesn’t work because he creates pages of back and forth posts. 

@mugzy you need to give some serious thought about cleaning house here. Troll accounts come and go but this one is staying forever.


----------



## TiredandHot (Apr 12, 2022)

It's getting a little ridiculous now. Intel continues to do the exact things he has always done, probably because he sees zero repercussions. No normal man would continue to make the exact types of posts he makes, get flack and rightfully so, then continues the exact same thing. The troll needs to go.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You wanna post up a study backing your claim? You're spewing pure bro-science, and I dont want anyone fucking up their insulin sensitivity based off your bad advice. How do you know that?
> 
> Stick to the tried & tested Metformin if you really wanna reset your insulin sensitivity. Don't listen to this guy, I normally don't call out his bullshit because they're usually on the border, but this one was way out.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I believe it was discovered in the 1930s and it was doctors who brought it to the weight loss industry. Got taken off market shortly afterwards due to all the deaths.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Okay fine, just checking. You know we always gotta stay on this right! Good job @silentlemon1011, but you should have referenced your claim! (Instead of relying on someone else, plus I'm betting you didn't even have it).


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> That's right mate. You better post the studies  .
> 
> Anyways, so how much in units does HGH desensitise Insulin and in units how much does DNP sensitise it? And how long will that take, you specified 3 weeks, that could be too much or too little.
> 
> ...


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Don't worry poopy pants I won't tell everyone I corrected you once.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Exactly, and I had a point. Just because I know Dbol increases (vector) muscle, does that mean I can just spew out "take 50mg to get 15lbs" (magnitude). I was just making a point. I will admit, and I'm sorry, for being pedantic, but lemon shitposts everything I say right or wrong lol.
> 
> Would be interesting if some users provided some anecdotal experience watching their BG go up or down with HGH and DNP so we could get an idea on the magnitudes!
> 
> Also, notice how nobody ever cals out M.M. and everyone calls me out for nothing. I've had other users who've noticed this and actually come out to apologise to me! So sweet, I know.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How many threads get derailed by @Intel.imperitive ???
> 
> I use to enjoy this forum. Now it sucks. Putting him on ignore doesn’t work because he creates pages of back and forth posts.
> 
> @mugzy you need to give some serious thought about cleaning house here. Troll accounts come and go but this one is staying forever.



This, why do we keep trolls or mental patients? It becomes unpleasant to be in this forum, if the idiots are not banned we lose the risk of losing valuable users. I take no pleasure in reading these conversations back and forth.


----------

